# express entry points



## syeda2290 (Jun 21, 2017)

ECA report will add how many points to my express entry profile?? also my husband ECA report will fetch how many points for me??


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

It depends on how your Indian qualification equates to a Canadian qualification - this goes for your husband as well.

As there is a huge disparity between the Canadian education system and the Indian system, your qualification may not be considered equivalent to a Canadian qualification, and the points you receive will reflect this, thus the reason why we cannot tell you how many points you will receive for your ECA.

Once you have your ECA in hand, you can add the details to your profile and determine how many points you will receive.


----------



## syeda2290 (Jun 21, 2017)

After entering all my details in crs calculator in cic website am scoring 386 points.... Will these points increase after I get mine and my spouse ECA report??


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

See my reply above.


----------



## syeda2290 (Jun 21, 2017)

If our credentials are matching Canadian education system then how many points would add up... M worried about my points so asking these many questions... Do not mind.. Sorry


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

syeda2290 said:


> If our credentials are matching Canadian education system then how many points would add up... M worried about my points so asking these many questions... Do not mind.. Sorry



You are asking questions that nobody can answer because you have not provided enough information.

We have no idea what education you and your husband have so we cannot offer any advice. We also do not know if it will be considered equivalent to a Canadian education (there is a good chance it won't be) so cannot offer any advice.

You are asking very vague questions and expecting people to answer your queries.


----------



## syeda2290 (Jun 21, 2017)

My qualifications are Bachelor of Engineering (Electrical and Electronics engineering) from Visvesvaraya Technological University. Also I have done Master of Technology (Microelectronics and Control Systems) from Visvesvaraya Technological University. 

My husband has done B. Com from Bangalore University.


----------

